# Strange bumps (not nail pops) on ceiling drywall



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks to me like bubbles in the paint, otherwise just appears to be a bad job in applying the stippling texture to the ceiling. Probably has been there for some time.


----------



## davidarlington1 (May 29, 2012)

There were not bubbles when first applied - seems to have developed over time. Also, there was no on purpose texturing - I think he used a spray painter and all of the rest of the house appears fine and this same guy has done other ceilings for me with nothing like this developing.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

davidarlington1 said:


> There were not bubbles when first applied - seems to have developed over time. Also, there was no on purpose texturing - I think he used a spray painter and all of the rest of the house appears fine and this same guy has done other ceilings for me with nothing like this developing.


Did you ask him?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like Mars...:laughing:


----------

